# help with tube bandsets



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello all, new member Phil here. I apologize if this has been covered but I've searched quit a lot and still have questions. I am speaking of tube bandsets in general oh I've found a few on attacting to sling but not much about makeing the bandset.

For instance I've seen tapered tube sets mentioned but never explained now to make one, or even why tapered is better. I've seen some sets in which the tube goes through frame, comes back maybe 1/4 distance to pouch then connects back onto itself. I've seen others that wrap through and come back maybe 1/2 the distance to pouch

Etc etc. I appreciate any assistance, hopefully someone has a link to a file that explains this like their are for flat bands. Have a good one all.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Check Youtube for:

pseudo tapered slingshot or making tapers slingshot band.

Mite work for you.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Henry in Panama made this a while ago. Hope it helps to show how to make a tapered or "pseudo taper" set.

http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-1842/index.html


----------



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you for the replies definately helped me understand what was with the partial loops. Hadnt occurred to me that that was acting like a taper. Ah well i will learn this is all brand new to me.

Thanks once again
Phil


----------

